# Beau Technique vs Alfa Romeo Mito detail.



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Another item of works carried out by *Beau Technique*. This time in the guise of a very nice *Alfa Romeo Mito*. I had been and quote this a while back and finally got the chance to get this little beauty looking much sharper. General condition of the paint wasnt horendous but never the less, there is always room for improvement. Enhancement detail and interiro deep clean was chosen and so here we are. Again, little in teh ways of in the thick of it shots other than a few random bits and after pics. Car on arrival...
































































Wheels prepped with *Autosmart smartwheels ( new formulation )*, *Valetpro brushes* and rinsed. Vehicle pre-soaked with *Valetpro citrus pre-wash*, rinsed then foamed with *Autobright supasnowfoam*. Rinsed then washed via 2 bucket method with *Meguiars microfibre mitts* and *Valetpro concentrated car shampoo* which im finding ace prior to any machine polishing work. Rinsed off and *Autosmart tardis* to remove traces of tar. Clayed with *yellow poly clay* and *Meguiars last touch detailer* as clay lube. Dryed using *Autosmart waffle towels* and *Autosmart tango* as drying aid. 
Geoff once again cracked on with the interior sides of things using Meguiars all purpose cleaner, various brushes and towels and a good and concise vac on the interior which left this...




























The paint was as described, relatively straight forward to work on. It was that indeed, so onward and upward cracking out *Scholl S17+* and *3M yellow polishing pad*. Results were quite good after one hit. Various areas were hit a couple of times and shown nice elements of correction once again.

From this...










To this...



















Continuing round the whole car with the odd tweek here and there with *Dodo Juice lime prime* on *3M blue pad*. 
Subtle 50/50 and a shame to of not had bright sun all day as the claret flake in the metalic looked crazy.










Protected with *Swissvax onynx*. glass cleaned and sealed as were wheels. arches dressed, doorshuts cleaned with *Dodo Juice need for speed*, exhaust with *Britemax polish metal polish* and *00 wire wool*. Tyres were dressed with a test subject in the guise of *Valetpro dionysus Tyre dressing* which is due for relese very soon. Very nice. Little goes far and leaves an effective yet semi satin finish but does darken the tyre walls so they look real clean and fresh. Enough of the babble. Heres the finished article...






























































































































































































And another chapter at an end...










Cheers for all the free biccies and coffee Duncan, most apprec


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Tidy little transformation there Scott, nice work :thumb:
Shame the factory finish on the paintwork doesnt match yours . . .


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Top work on a great little car :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work - looks great :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Excellent job...very nice looking..


----------



## flatfour (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice job, shame factory paintwork is so terrible, haven't seen orange peel like that for a long time!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Brilliant work.

That orange peel is shocking! I got a better result with rattle cans. 

Doesn't distract from the overall finish though - top job. :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> Tidy little transformation there Scott, nice work :thumb:
> Shame the factory finish on the paintwork doesnt match yours . . .





Waxamomo said:


> Top work on a great little car :thumb:





ahaydock said:


> Excellent work - looks great :thumb:





tonyy said:


> Excellent job...very nice looking..





flatfour said:


> Nice job, shame factory paintwork is so terrible, haven't seen orange peel like that for a long time!





Dan Clark said:


> Brilliant work.
> 
> That orange peel is shocking! I got a better result with rattle cans.
> 
> Doesn't distract from the overall finish though - top job. :thumb:


Cheers all. Yep, orange peel was clearly evident. Around the same caliber as a lot of BMW's to be fair though so quality of finish was on par there. Cracking little car and im sure will be well looked after as Duncan is very much into this car right now.:thumb:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Great work Scott! :thumb:
I cleaned up my step dads Mito today and really enjoyed the interior, first time I've had a proper look in it and loved it.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

great work as always mate :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Lovely job on a cracking little car.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

sim L said:


> Great work Scott! :thumb:
> I cleaned up my step dads Mito today and really enjoyed the interior, first time I've had a proper look in it and loved it.


They are a wicked little car. Cheers.



steview said:


> great work as always mate :thumb:





DW58 said:


> Lovely job on a cracking little car.


Cheers both:thumb:


----------



## DunkMiTo (Nov 17, 2010)

As this is my baby I've got to comment on what a brilliant job Scott and Geoff did with my MiTo. Even after a days driving it's still looking good. I'll be out next weekend with my 2 buckets and Posideons to keep her 'topped up'. Cheers again Scott, top job!


----------



## DunkMiTo (Nov 17, 2010)

Just noticed on one of the photos of wheels that the bolts are starting to rust again. I've already had them changed once and griped to Alfa about it. Looks like it's back to the dealer again! Never had a problem with rusting wheel bolts on any other cars I've had. Scott's hard work has made a massive difference though!


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Cracking little car with superb finished results, lovely! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Why not get your _nuts_ galvanised, chrome plated or powder coated?


----------



## DunkMiTo (Nov 17, 2010)

DW58 said:


> Why not get your _nuts_ galvanised, chrome plated or powder coated?


It's only 8 months old and Alfa have already replaced them once and agreed that it's not right on a £19,000. I've had Ford's and Toyota's with alloy wheels and never had rust on any of the bolts, even after 3 or 4 years of use. It seems Alfa are skimping on quality, so they've basically said keep taking it back and getting them replaced. Luckily the dealer is only 5 minutes from where I work. :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice work Team Beau. Tidy little car DunkMiTo too!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

DunkMiTo said:


> It's only 8 months old and Alfa have already replaced them once and agreed that it's not right on a £19,000. I've had Ford's and Toyota's with alloy wheels and never had rust on any of the bolts, even after 3 or 4 years of use. It seems Alfa are skimping on quality, so they've basically said keep taking it back and getting them replaced. Luckily the dealer is only 5 minutes from where I work. :thumb:


As you say, that's very quick to rust - I thought these things were usually galvanized/plated. I've got a ten year old Renault which doesn't have rusty wheel nuts, and I'm hoping my four month old Golf will be likewise.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

DunkMiTo said:


> As this is my baby I've got to comment on what a brilliant job Scott and Geoff did with my MiTo. Even after a days driving it's still looking good. I'll be out next weekend with my 2 buckets and Posideons to keep her 'topped up'. Cheers again Scott, top job!


Cheers Duncan and thanks muchly for all the coffee and free biccies. Pleasure to meet you and to work on the Mito.



JD said:


> Cracking little car with superb finished results, lovely! Thanks for sharing!


Cheers.



Refined Detail said:


> Nice work Team Beau. Tidy little car DunkMiTo too!


Ta dude:thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Top work - Bit swirly that one, see the Dodo worked well :O)


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

stunning work mate :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

The_Bouncer said:


> Top work - Bit swirly that one, see the Dodo worked well :O)





swiftjon said:


> stunning work mate :thumb:


Ta muchly both.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

super work, looks great


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Cheers buddy.


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

Great job. How long did it take?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

bromoco said:


> Great job. How long did it take?


Cheers. A good days work between 2 of us. Me on the paint and Geoff on interior.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Cool little cars, nice work mate.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

great work. Seen one of these yesterday whilst sat outside having a pub meal. Where there was a shaddow from the car next to it it looked black, but where the sun hit it you could see a hint of purple. The paint was in a shocking condition, and was gonna say summat to the owner, but didn't lol...


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Cheers guys. It is a real cool colour when you get it looking right.


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

Both of my Alfa Romeos had rusty wheel bolts. It's very common. Tidy motor you've got there and a top job done on the detail.


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice work Scott....love the red leather.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Top drawer as always mate. Lovin the leather too. These cars are a lovely alternative to the Mini/Audi A1 crowd.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Chufster said:


> Both of my Alfa Romeos had rusty wheel bolts. It's very common. Tidy motor you've got there and a top job done on the detail.


Seems a common flaw tbh. Still true petrol heads car never the less.



AutoshineSV said:


> Nice work Scott....love the red leather.


Cheers Tony.



B&B Autostyle said:


> Top drawer as always mate. Lovin the leather too. These cars are a lovely alternative to the Mini/Audi A1 crowd.


Definitely. Couldn't agree more mate. Cracking little fun machine.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

What a fantastic detail - Every car enthusiast should own an Alpha at some point in their lives. It's got a lot of character for a small car.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Tips said:


> What a fantastic detail - *Every car enthusiast should own an Alpha at some point in their lives*. It's got a lot of character for a small car.


Couldnt agree more. Cheers:thumb:


----------

